# BD bike comparison with ultegra 6700



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey forum folk. I would love to get some input from you. I need to get a new ride asap. 

I am mainly a social and fitness oriented rider. While I do some local events, my main yearly event is Ragbrai (aprox 500 miles across IA). After researching (way to much) and test riding many, my bike of choice would have Ultegra 6700 with a compact crank.

I hit several bike shops in Vegas and with the exception of 1 (Richard from Pro Cyclery rocks), I was not really impressed with the selection or knowledge of their reps. The only bike that was under my $2000 price range that I liked (I could go higher, but would rather not) was a Jamis Ventura Elite for $1875. Not a bad bike at about 17.75 lbs.

I would say the closest comparison to the Jamis on the Bikes Direct site is the 2010 Windsor Kennet (not sure on the weight), which would save me about 800 bones. Soooo... while, the Jamis is a viable option, I am leaning towards the 4 BD bikes below.

2010 Windsor Kennet - $1095.95 
2010 Motobecane Le Champion CF - $1495.99
2010 Motobecane Immortal Force - $1595.49
2010 Motobecane Le Champion Ti - $1699.99

I mean the Jamis is a great deal, but having a carbon or Ti bike for less??? 

I am kinda surprised that the Windsor is the only one with the Full ultegra groupset. I thought that was strange. It looks like the main difference in the 4 BD bikes is the frame/fork. While they all seem like a good deal, I am leaning towards the Windsor with the Le Champion Ti in a close second. While Carbon or Ti is tempting, if I were to get the Windsor, even if I hate the frame, I could pick up a frame of my choice later on and I am still getting a fantastic deal.

Oh and if any of you know the aprox weight of the 4 BD bikes that would be fantastic. However, since I am about 195 lbs at 6'1", I guess a little bit of weight difference is not a huge deal. 

So if you have a minute, throw some opinions at me. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks a bunch! :thumbsup: 
-Matt


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

If you go for the Moto Ti, get the SL version for $1999. Well worth it for what you get. Full Ultegra 6700 including brakes and a better wheelset. I am very pleased. BTW - 56cm version with pedals weighs 18lbs.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

akeelor said:


> If you go for the Moto Ti, get the SL version for $1999. Well worth it for what you get. Full Ultegra 6700 including brakes and a better wheelset. I am very pleased. BTW - 56cm version with pedals weighs 18lbs.


Thank man, I would definitely consider the SL version of the Moto Ti, but only if it came with a compact crank.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

MatLad said:


> Thank man, I would definitely consider the SL version of the Moto Ti, but only if it came with a compact crank.


Buy the SL, take off the existing crankset, Ebay it, and then buy the compact version.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Two people with a combined post count of about 50 discussing BD?


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

akeelor said:


> Buy the SL, take off the existing crankset, Ebay it, and then buy the compact version.


Thanks! That is possible suggestion as well.  

Another comparable priced bike would be the fc100 from Neuvation. Besides their service, a huge plus seems to be that the Neuvation would be considerably lighter.

It's real weight is in this vid http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=videoindex&taxid=83&cid=154

Sounds like it would be a comfortable bike on longer rides...


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> Two people with a combined post count of about 50 discussing BD?


Wow, thanks for the insight! It looks like you put a lot of thought into that one. I see how a person gets a 7000+ post count.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

Based on your requirements, I'd go with the Immortal Ice @ $1799 or the LeChampion Ti. Full carbon, almost full Ultegra 6700 except for the hubs which are Ksyrium. Very good reviews from both individuals and professionals alike.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

7000+ is nothing around here. 



MatLad said:


> Wow, thanks for the insight! It looks like you put a lot of thought into that one. I see how a person gets a 7000+ post count.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> 7000+ is nothing around here.


haha... very true.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I've had a Kennet for 4 years, although it's not the same as the 2010 model. It's a full Ultegra 6600 group.
I also just bought a Le Champion Ti. It has the full Ultegra 6700 group. 
The Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels are better than the Aksiums on the Kennet.
If you buy the Le Champion you are paying for: 1. Titanium. 2. better wheels.
Put the charts for the two bikes from the BD website next to each other and go down the list feature by feature.
You won't go wrong on either.
You could also consider the lower priced titanium LeChampion. It comes with Aksium wheels non-Ultegra brakes, and a COMPACT Crank! For 300 less money than the all-Ultegra.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*narrowing it down...*

Thanks everyone for your PM's and posts. I have it narrowed down to two of the Ti options.

Either I can get the 2010 Motobecane Le Champion Ti for $1699.99 and upgrade the brake pads... or the 2010 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti with full ultegra and slightly better wheels for $1999.99. However, with the second option, I would also have to order a new ultegra 6750 crank (I would like a compact) and sell the 6700 that comes with it on ebay (which is kind of a hassle, but not huge).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

I would go with the second option. For $300 difference between the two, it makes sense to go with the full Ultegra group. Also, I would ride it for a bit and see if the included double is going to work out for you. If it offers the gear ratios you're happy with, than keep it. If not, replacing the chainrings or crankset won't cost you that much in the end.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

MatLad said:


> Thanks everyone for your PM's and posts. I have it narrowed down to two of the Ti options.
> 
> Either I can get the 2010 Motobecane Le Champion Ti for $1699.99 and upgrade the brake pads... or the 2010 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti with full ultegra and slightly better wheels for $1999.99. However, with the second option, I would also have to order a new ultegra 6750 crank (I would like a compact) and sell the 6700 that comes with it on ebay (which is kind of a hassle, but not huge).


I would get the $1999 one. Way more than $300 worth of parts difference. WCS is much nicer (and lighter!)

Note that it comes with a 12-28 cassette. You will get a very similar range of gears as a compact and 12-25.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I went with the Le Champion SL Ti. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigol66 (Mar 22, 2010)

I looked at the exact same 4 bikes. I've been staring at those photos and specs for weeks and then when I finally took the plunge the 53cm Ti was sold out! I went with the 56cm - ordered it last night. $1699 seems like a great price. I'm not riding to race or looking to win any local rides - but i do want to improve my speed and times. All my friends have alloy or carbon, they say carbon is great but I'm worried about hitting a pothole and having hair-line fractures that will eventually break the frame. Maybe carbon is stronger than I think? but I went Ti.... its stronger, lighter and still won't rust!


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Get the BD TI! You'll love it


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

Good choice I've got the Moto Ti it's a sweet ride and a great price.


----------



## Nigol66 (Mar 22, 2010)

UPS shows my Moto Ti arrives this Friday.... I can't wait !!!!! I hope I made the right decision in getting the 56cm.... I'm 5ft 9. I've been riding a Claud Butler for the last 25years. With down tube shifters i don't think I've changed gears for 10 years so it will be nice using the Ultegra system


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a great machine that just disappears from under you when you ride it and you're just gliding through the air like a bird. I'm not a big fan of the bars a bit wide for me but an easy fix. One thing about the size !'m 6'2'' and I have a 56 . It should be OK for you maybe just run the seat post low BUT it's a great bike you will love it. The pedals that come with it are 105's and work fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I also have the 2k le champ and it is an amazing bike. They did not skimp on anything.. tubes are some light weight 60g kendas, cables are jagwire, there is nothing that I can upgrade on it cheaply apart from some bolts, seat collar and wheel skewers. Not a fan of decals on the frame and fork though.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

The bikes can look a bit cheesy but they ride so well and the extra money in your pocket feels good.

Enjoy


----------

